# Do they still make 33 Gallon Long Tanks?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I am just wondering if they still make these... been looking awhile can't seem to find this particular type of tank :|


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I saw a 40 long at BA's on Steeles a while ago. Aqueon still makes 33 long tanks. You may want to give BA's a call and see if they can order one or whether they have one at the warehouse.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

kev416 said:


> I saw a 40 long at BA's on Steeles a while ago. Aqueon still makes 33 long tanks. You may want to give BA's a call and see if they can order one or whether they have one at the warehouse.


Thank you, 
found one at Big als NY


----------

